# Two Time Slicers working on the same field



## LGXSteve (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a database that has a field called 'Posted Date', along with a number of other fields. I have produced a number of pivot tables to manioulate this data. To filter this data I have been using a Time Slicer on the 'Posted Date' field.
All of my pivot tables are in the same excel spreadsheet, but on different worksheets. What I need to be able to do is use a time slicer to filter 'Posted Date' one way on a worksheet, and a different way on another worksheet.

For example;

Sheet 1 - I time slice by the current month
Sheet 2 - I time slice by the past 12 months.

Both time slicers are labelled 'Posted Date', and seem to be linked in some way. What I mean here is that if I set the one on Sheet 1 to January, then the one on Sheet 2 is the same. If I change the one on Sheet 2 to a 12 month period, then the one on Sheet 1 becomes the same.

Is there a way round this, other than replicate the date field in my data model (which is just wrong).

Thanks in anticipation

Steve


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 5, 2016)

I think this can happen if you copy the sheets.  Try deleting the slicer on one of the sheets and then manually adding it again.  This should create a unique second copy of the slicer.


----------



## LGXSteve (Feb 16, 2016)

Matt Allington said:


> I think this can happen if you copy the sheets.  Try deleting the slicer on one of the sheets and then manually adding it again.  This should create a unique second copy of the slicer.



Sorry for the delay in replying - I have been away from the office and otherwise engaged. After a bit of playing around I started to form the same opinion, and ended up deleting time slicers, and reinstating them. It then started to work.
Having read your post, and with a bit of hindsight I have a feeling that you could well be right here. I also copied a Time Slicer from one sheet to another, and that cannot of helped.

I have an arrangement where I try to use one time slicer to 'configure' pivot tables and charts on other sheets. I therefore put this on the first worksheet, and the pivot tables are on other worksheets. I normally create on a worksheet with the pivot table, then cut and paste to the front worksheet. I think there is probably a better way.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

